# Centipede Photos Needed!



## Gsc (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Everyone- My website is still under construction BUT is up and running. I still need a few Centipede pictures to fill in some areas... I kinda wanted fresh pictures (and not the same ones used over and over again on different sites) of a few species that were taken by HOBBYISTS! 

I can offer ya $5 credit for anything on my website (www.strangecargoinvertebrates.com) ... sorry I can't send livestock outside the country, but I do have a few books I can trade...or I'll be happy to add links to your website from mine... Please feel free to add your name ... or logo...to the bottom corner of the picture since your the photographer if you'd like!

Post a regular picture here- If I can use it, I'll pm/email you and have you send me a larger version of it!

John (Red Hourglass Exotics) has given me many cool photos to use so far: Thanks buddy!  I owe ya...


Here are the species I need....

Blue Tailed Centipede (Scolopendra heros heros)

Arizona Giant Centipede (Scolopendra heros arizonensis)

African Giant Yellow Leg Centipede (Scolopendra sp.) 

Tanzanian Blue Ringed Centipede (Scolopendra morsitans)

Neon Blueleg Centipede (Trachycormocephalus sp.) 

US Eastern Bark Centipede (Scolopendra sp.)

Vietnamese Centipede (Scolopendra subspinsis sp.)...I know there are MANY, MANY, MANY variations within the subspinsis complex, but just looking for some geneic "Vietnamese" centipede pics 

Chinese Cherry Head Centipede (Scolopendra mulitans)


----------



## fantasticp (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, I don't have the best digital camera, but here's a vietnamese and a yellow leg.


----------



## fantasticp (Jul 23, 2005)

S.H.Arizonensis


----------



## fantasticp (Jul 23, 2005)

Neon Blue leg


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 23, 2005)

fantasticp said:
			
		

> Neon Blue leg


jeez, aweosme pede mate


----------



## moricollins (Jul 23, 2005)

my S. subspinipes, Mai Chu colour form:


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 20, 2005)

here are some more.... um, interesting pictures you might consider.

you can pick from these, i have higher res and file size originals if you want, if you want to use any of these

"Tanzanian Blue ringed"













These aren't on the list, but i know you carry them from time to time.

Scolopendra heros castaniceps


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 20, 2005)

jeez dude these are some fantastic picture ... u got guts to handle these pede, this is so,mething im not ready to do yet, congrats again


----------



## Greg Pelka (Aug 22, 2005)

If You want I`ve got about
350mb pictures of Alipes grandidieri
45mb of Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (yellow lwg)
37mb of Scolopendra subspinipes sp. (Chinese 'striped leg')
30mb of Scolopendra subspinipes sp. (Malaysia)

Iv You want some of this pictures, send me a message

Cheers. Greg


----------



## gustavowright (Aug 25, 2005)

:drool: Dang! great shots mates....their awesome centipedes!


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 26, 2005)

whats the trick ? I guess that as long as yo udont move the centipede does'nt detect you and think youre a ground ? am I right ?


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 26, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> whats the trick ? I guess that as long as yo udont move the centipede does'nt detect you and think youre a ground ? am I right ?


sort of, but i hand-over-hand most of the centipedes i hold, and play with them. they usually run around like little (or not so little) lunatics.

the BIG trick, is to never squeeze them, i think. everytime things got a little crazy was cuz i tried to restrain a centipede by squeezing it. you have to be especially careful when they are circling around your fingers, as i have apparently accidentily applied slightly too much pressure and have had centipedes give me a sort of warning/testing bite an a number of different occaisions

also, they seem to zone out when they are in the middle of eating... but i would NOT rely on that. i could just as easily envision them having some sort of anti-food-theft response that could be very nasty.

a big deal for me also is to only  hold well fed centipedes. if you look, in most of my pics the cent i'm holding is pretty fat 

i've noticed the thinner ones move faster, quest with their heads more, and are MUCH more active... none of those good traits when handling 

and if you are thinking about handling, for gods sakes know enough to know which centipedes are hell-biters and which ones merely hurt a lot.

there is some serious pain in the offering if some centipedes bite you


----------

